# Wicked Awesome Saw!



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

Congrats. I am a 36-725 owner for about a year and a half and love it, so I'm sure you will love the 5000, and you have that nice Bosch router wing as well. I recently got the Incra 1000 HD but agree the factory miter gauge is one of the better ones out there, nice and heavy and no slop. I just built a long entertainment console that required a lot of miters and since many required a long sacrificial fence on the miter gauge I found myself using the factory one more than I thought I would because its so easy to screw a board in from the back, and it works so well. Enjoy your new saw!
Eric


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

I did the same thing with my Bosch router table on my Delta 36-725.
I also removed the dust shroud around the blade, enclosed the bottom and added a 4" duct fitting. Works great.


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

Congrats!! I too have the "little" brother of your saw and I've spent a LOT more time out in the shop now that I have a saw that I don't have to spend half of mine time making sure is square. These saws are the best bang for the buck out there. Side note: you're right about the wheels. It reminds of learning to drive a fork lift with rear steering. It takes some planning and practice.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

v-viking, I have an older Delta saw, and it is a different model than yours. However this might be useful advice so I will share it just in case it is helpful.

- The blade changing difficulties on my saw are due to the internal, under the table, dust deflector shroud. 
- I can eliminate the interference from that shroud, and make blade changing a breeze, by raising the blade to its highest possible level before beginning the change.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

What router table from Bosch is pictured on your saw, v-viking? 
And, I see akawtg also mentions the Bosch top mounted like that.

Is that the top of the Bosch bench top router table, removed from its stand and mounted to the table saw?

The Bosch unit I keep finding is the RA1181, which has a top that is 27"x18". In the picture it looks like you might have used the top from that one on your TS.

I don't see a table top only offered from Bosch, after reviewing their website and Amazon and a couple of tool supply sites.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## vulgarviking (Apr 4, 2016)

> What router table from Bosch is pictured on your saw, v-viking?
> And, I see akawtg also mentions the Bosch top mounted like that.
> 
> Is that the top of the Bosch bench top router table, removed from its stand and mounted to the table saw?
> ...


 Hi Jim. This is a modified Bosch RA1181. I wrote a review on it about a month ago. In short, I'm not impressed with it. As far as the blade change, I do raise it all the way and it's still a pain in the ass. But nothing compared to the riving knife. LOL! I still can't pull that out without dragging my saw across my shop.
-Jason


----------



## 44Dan44 (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for the review, I'm narrowing in on the 36-5100. Same saw with cast iron instead of stamped steel extensions, little heavier because of it.


----------



## vulgarviking (Apr 4, 2016)

> Thanks for the review, I m narrowing in on the 36-5100. Same saw with cast iron instead of stamped steel extensions, little heavier because of it.
> 
> - 44Dan44


If you're going to spend $950 for a table saw, then I think that it's worth the extra $100 for the wings. Unless, you're not gonna use the right wing for a built in router table. In my opinion, that money would be better used towards the router table. I don't think you'd benefit much from just having one wing. If you were to go that route. But if not, go for the 5100!


----------



## BRef (Jul 6, 2015)

I agree, I have mine a year now and it is great. Had some problems during setup (missing items) and after a few tries Delta finally got it right and comped me a dado insert, tshirts and a few other knick knacks for my trouble.


----------

